

How's My SSL? checks the security of your TLS web client - jcoder
https://www.howsmyssl.com/

======
timmorgan
This is great! Well, it's bad, but good to know! :-)

"Bad Your client is using TLS 1.0, which is very old, possibly susceptible to
the BEAST attack, and doesn't have the best cipher suites available on it."

------
lazyjones
My FF refuses to load that page:

 _An error occurred during a connection to www.howsmyssl.com. Peer attempted
old style (potentially vulnerable) handshake. (Error code:
ssl_error_unsafe_negotiation)_

Apparently the strict options I'm using are safe. ;-)

